# Suggest Motherboard for AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600 dual core...Please!



## stifler (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello Friends, Please someone suggest me compatible motherboard for my AMD Athlon 3600 X2 Dual Core processor, i want to upgrade my motherboard...but most of the new mother board are not supporting AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600 Dual Core. so please suggest me latest motherboard (preferably ASUS) or any one which you feel is good, budget Rs 2500 to Rs 3500.... which will also supports AMD 3600 X2 Dual Core...! Thanks.

After some googling someone told me that AS rock N68C-S UCC would be good for me?  Does it support AMD Athlon X2 3600 Dualcore processor?....Where to find ASRock Motherboards in India? What is the price of AS rock N68C-S UCC ?


----------



## topgear (Apr 28, 2012)

^^ try to fid Biostar N68S+ or else a AM2+ mobo with DDR2 ram support.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 28, 2012)

Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H supports it too but requires DDR3 ram


----------



## Cilus (Apr 28, 2012)

Sam said:


> Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H supports it too but requires DDR3 ram


It is DDR2 based motherboard and will work fine with 3600 X2. Sam, none of the DDR3 based motherboard can support AM2/AM2+ processor and only supports AM3/AM3+ processors. The reason is that AD processors, starting from Athlon 64 series, have memory controller integrated inside the CPU die, not in Motherboard Northbridge. So the type of memory it supports is dependent upon the CPU itself.
AM2/AM2+ processor do not have DDR3 memory controller, so it can't work on any motherboard with DDR3 ram slot whereas AM3 CPUs do have both DDR3 and DDR2 memory controller and can work on both AM3/AM3+ (using DDR3 controller) and AM2+ (using DDRR 2 controller) motherboards. On the othe rhand, AM2/AM2+ processor can't work on any AM3 board as it doesn't have DDDR3 memory controller.

 GA-MA785GM-US2H  is an AM2+ motherboard and it will work fine with Athlon X2 3600+ processor as it is an AM2 processor.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 28, 2012)

Cilus said:


> It is DDR2 based motherboard and will work fine with 3600 X2. Sam, none of the DDR3 based motherboard can support AM2/AM2+ processor and only supports AM3/AM3+ processors. The reason is that AD processors, starting from Athlon 64 series, have memory controller integrated inside the CPU die, not in Motherboard Northbridge. So the type of memory it supports is dependent upon the CPU itself.



i missed it. actually i had Gigabyte GA-MA-785GMT-US2H. so mixed up with this 



Cilus said:


> AM2/AM2+ processor do not have DDR3 memory controller, so it can't work on any motherboard with DDR3 ram slot whereas AM3 CPUs do have both DDR3 and DDR2 memory controller and can work on both AM3/AM3+ (using DDR3 controller) and AM2+ (using DDRR 2 controller) motherboards. On the othe rhand, AM2/AM2+ processor can't work on any AM3 board as it doesn't have DDDR3 memory controller.



yup. that part i know. still thanks for sharing. can be useful for OP


----------



## Cilus (Apr 29, 2012)

Topgear, the how can he fit his processor inside the mobo? T*he motherboard you're suggesting is a AM3 motherboard and you can't put  AM2 processor in AM3 motherboard*. I think you're getting confused that Am3 processor can fit inside a AM2 socket...but the opposite isn't true...Am3 socket has 938 pin whereas Am2 CPU has 940 and they incompatible.


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2012)

^^ Just a plain mistake  - it was intended for another forum member ( with Athlon II X2 250 cpu and DDR2 mem ) - deleted the previous post and thanks for pointing it out.


----------

